

Classic WTF: We Use BobX - hartleybrody
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Classic-WTF-We-Use-BobX.aspx

======
api
I wrote an XML-based language in Java years ago. It worked a bit like Rails
macros, allowing arbitrary Java classes to be instantiated and their results
displayed in a web page.

In my defense, this was in the late 90s. There was not much out there for not-
completely-ugly web development. It actually worked pretty well. It let us
write our business logic in POJOs and then rapidly code up XHTML web pages
with embedded XML tags to invoke these and display the results. It was also
pretty fast. The alternatives were crummy old PHP3, a bunch of proprietary
junk that was mostly worse than PHP, and servlets full of
out.println("<tr><td>"+var+"</td><td>"... madness.

But apparently it's still in production. That makes me shudder, since there
are _much_ better things out there now.

Edit: just checked. Finally, it appears to be dead. Heh.

